# Decaf Coffee Okay for a Nursing Mama?



## lunabellamama

I drink about three cups of decaf every morning. It's my pick-me-up for the day and seems to work as well as caffeinated coffee for me. But I have been wondering if it is a bad habit for a nursing mother. Anyone know of negative effects it may have?Does anyone have ideas for alternative hot beverages that give a boost in the morning? Tea is good too, but I worry about the dangers of herbs getting through the breastmilk.


----------



## fromscatteredtribe

i have been nursing for five and a half years, through pregnancies, and have had coke, tea, and lots and lots of coffee through all of it. sometimes i have a pot a day and i have noticed no sleep, behavioral, or growth issues. i would not recommend being addicted to caffeine the way i am, but i know many many nursing mommas who drink coffee and have other fully caffeinated beverages. enjoy your coffee, and don't feel bad. i am sure there are healthier things to drink, but there's nothing like it.....


----------



## Worldshakerz

My midwife said if I really wanted coffee, just have it in moderation and make it organic. So, I did that.

Also, I've discovered a wonderful naturally caffiene free tea called Yerbamate. It contains a cousin to caffiene called lutiene. It gives you a calm wakefulness, no jitters or bad side effects. You can get a blend called Yerbamate Royale which has stevia added for sugarless sweetness. It is delicious and refreshing. In South America it is called the drink of the Gods, because it has so many vitamins and minerals in it! I highly recommend it.


----------



## lunabellamama

Yerbamatte sounds good! I will have to check it out. I always thought it contained caffeine and avoided it. I can't stand getting the caffeine jitters...
Thanks for the tip!


----------



## Beth-TX

I've actually heard that the chemicals used to decaffeinate coffee are more dangerous than the caffeine itself. If you're going to go with decaf, go for organic--seems like it would be much safer.

peace, Beth


----------



## stirringleaf

i am actually more afraid to drink matte thann coffee. i am a coffee lightweight, so a cup is all i need....matte doenst have caffeine but the stimulant in it is strong, IMO, its stronger than coffee. hence the drink of the gods! green tea is good w/ honey, and it supposedly has less than coffee . i sure wish the caffien / stimulant content would be listed on things!

i see no affect in ds...i just started w/ very small amounts to see. his sleep paterns are the same when i drink coffee and when i dont.


----------



## hydrangea

If you want to avoid the chemicals in the decaffeination process, go for swiss water process decaf. It is the least toxic method of decaffeination, as far as I know.


----------



## Worldshakerz

Wow, stirringleaf, really?Mate is worse than coffee for ya? Coffee isn't too good for me. I drink one cup and I get the jitters and heart palps. Yerbamate doesnt have any of those effects for me though. Green Tea is also good though, but I don't drink too much cause of the caffiene. I drink a lot of herbal teas too...like peppermint, etc, and Mother's Milk tea also


----------



## DaryLLL

It is a common misperception that nursing mothers can have no caffeine, no alcohol. This is incorrect.

Studies have shown that most mothers can have 3/8 oz cups of full strength coffee a day with no adverse effects on baby (restlessness, fussiness, wakefullness), or on their milk supply. Your mileage may very. You, or your baby, may be more or less sensitive to any drug--caffeine, alcohol, nicotene or the ing. in yerba mate.

Most mothers find they can have the equivalent of one glass of wine with dinner while nursing, if they desire it, with no extra sleepiness to their baby.

The effects these drugs have while baby is still in utero are stronger than once the baby is out and the drug has to pass thru your digestive system, your blood and then to your milk. It is more filtered out than just going from your blood to the placenta. Also, the baby is not as much at risk for defects when out and full term as when still in (esp in the first trimester) and developing rapidly.

Edited to add this book rec







*Eat Well Lose Weight While Breastfeeding*. It has a misleading title. It is not strictly a weight loss diet book, but more an intelligent overview of nutrition while bfing. Included are facts about how food is absorbed by your digestion and how elements from the food, drink or drug ingested get into your milk.

Find it here:

http://www.lalecheleague.org/Web_sto...=1293015_20900


----------



## Chanley

I was informed that it may not harm the baby but if you consistantly drink caffiene in the later weeks of pregnancy, you may give birth to a baby who is addicted and going through caffiene withdrawals.

i dont know how much would get into your milk but I know how yucky I felt when I gave up my coffee habit and would not wish that on any newborn.


----------



## stirringleaf

the reason i say i am scared of Matte isnt cuz i think it is more harmful or bad for you, i just mean that the stimulant in it seems stronger. everyone at DHs work always jokes about Matte and how intense it is, but you are right, certain people are prob more sensitive than others. i dont think its unhealthy though.

maybe the strenght depends on if its the loose stuff or in bags, etc, and there are lots of different kinds of matte too. it makes my heart pound! i dont think its evil!









(justr wanted to use the demon)


----------



## Worldshakerz

Yeah, everyone is different for sure. Funny, even though coffee makes my heart pound...it makes me sleepy...wierd huh. Slightly OT, oh well...


----------



## carminex

IMO the thing that is bad about decaf coffee is the chemicals used to decaf it. At whole foods they sell "better" decaf. I would think that 3 cups might dehydrate you but if you aren't having any issues then I guess not. When pregnant I have a little decaf here and there from health food store. When nursing I drink 1 small cup of coffee a day. Never effected my babe.

Here is an article about labeling foods w/ caffeine and how they all have different amounts!
http://www.forces.org/assorted/coffee.htm

Here is a link to caffeine amounts found
http://www.kidfitconnections.com/wccaffeine.htm


----------

